
Classifying the Emotions of Facebook Posts Using Reactions Data - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2016/06/interactive-reactions/
======
nthitz
Nice! I was considering using the tool you built [0] to do similar analysis of
the posts from the leading presidential candidates FB pages.

[0] [https://github.com/minimaxir/facebook-page-post-
scraper](https://github.com/minimaxir/facebook-page-post-scraper)

~~~
minimaxir
The CSVs for the from the presidential candidates (over the past 4 months) are
already available in the source GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/minimaxir/interactive-facebook-
reactions](https://github.com/minimaxir/interactive-facebook-reactions)

